# catfish spots



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm looking for some new catfish spots for clendening.I would be willing to trade some of mine for some of yours pm if interested.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Cant help with spots but just wanted to say Me and the wife are going to try there this year. We live in the youngstown area and may have some room on the boat some night if your interested. For sure a lake I want to try.


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

sure would like to go viper1 just let me know when and where to meet up.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Sure thing always glad to have someone along. But be warned always looking for new spots and tips. I here there is some mighty fine catfishing there and Piedmount. Blues and flatheads also. Is the bass,musky , northerns or eye's any good there also. Also is that a 10 hp lake? I have a 85 an a 10 hp boat just wondering. Hey want to chat some time give me a pm. Heading to mosquito tommow night(19th) to try for eyes. If I find some good spots there we may try there sometime also. Gotta fish thats about all I can do now.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Viper1
Go to this site and look up Piedmont...got quite a variety of fish.
http://www.dto.com/fwfishing/plan/bodies.jsp?state=oh


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice site!!!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

no blues,lots of good fishing though for cats ,flats and channels


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

Viper1, I know Clendening is a 10hp limit lake but I don't know about piedmont.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

piedmont is a 10 HP lake


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

No Blues.......only male channel cats that some goofy people call blue cats because of the blue tint they have.

Piedmont is great for Flatties, but you almost need to be in a boat to find them......not a lot of shore access


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

Couldnt have said it better rock bass


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

now wait!! i used to be one of them goofs!! i used to get alot of the ( blues) out of tappen,i always called them blues too till some one scolded me.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

me too, i always called them blues till just last year. then i was educated by rockbass !!  now if only he could teach to catch a few catfish !!!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

yeah if I could teach someone to catch fish, I would be doing good.


Heck Brian, I thought the way you made fun of people that called them blues, that you already knew


----------



## FUENTEJPS (May 19, 2005)

I Luv Clendening But I Havent Hit Into Any Nice Cats In Years.,


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

my wife Renee caught a channel cat right at 10 lbs last year at clendening 
but a majority of the cats we catch are smaller ones 12-18 inchers


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

Thats my problem too TCBA1987 little ones.I want to catch a few big flatties this year any help would be nice. Thanks


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Most of the Flatties caught at Clendening are caught by the guy s setting jug lines/trot lines. Occasionally you will hear about a saugeye fisherman catching one on a minnow, but most of them are caught by the juggers. You can get into some nice channels, but I would not expect anything huge. I usually catch a couple 10 lber seach year out there along with quite a few from 4-9 lbs. I pretty much only fish along 799 the first half of the year though


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

clendening used to be one of the best lakes to catfish years ago but you hardly hear of any good ones caught anymore,my favorite spot used to be the second bridge fishing the bay side right off the bridge to the right, theres a channel that runs that way,


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

april and may are best after that the fishing sucks. i mean youll get alot of little fish in the summer months but the bigger fish slow way down. last year the first week of may was phenominal after that was a waste of time


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

I know husky scolded me too about callin them blues remember husk


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

yea but,i understand your just a young un too!when we going to the river?


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

As soon as I figure out this scanner I'll show you some pics out of Clendening caught without a jugline, the reason everyone fishes 799 is because there is a road there. What you boys need is a map of the lake and study it, then you may need a boat or need to walk in those woods a little to get to some better spots. Here's something to chew on, if all the big cats get caught on jugs, why dont' you boys try some bobbers. I think i met you rockbass before at one of Corey's shindigs. This year, after I weigh in some fish and get another envelope with some money in it look me up and I'll give you some spots.
Husky, haven't seen you in a while either, you still catchin those rayland size crappies?


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey Fish.......... Yeah I have seen you out there. I do fish with bobbers, but am shorebound. I know a couple decent areas, but they are out of the way without a boat. 

I love that confidence!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

nasty nice hearing from u too. crappies have not been good to me last year and this year so far,too many little shad.


----------

